# breeding an albino royal with spider royal python outcome?



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi,will breeding these 2 together produce a visual albino or will it be a 100 percent het which will produce them in the next generation of breeding.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

normals and spiders, all 100% het...

the albino should 'ideally' be female because the following season you can breed your
male spider het to your female albino, for a 1:4 chance of an albino spider

if your albino is male, you'll have to wait 2-3 years for the female spider het to reach maturity


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the info alan.


----------

